# Who are the big growers?



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

Who are the big growers of orchids? I am talking about the companies that have warehouse sized greenhouses and in-house orchid laboratories that sell orchids wholesale. I don't mean places like Orchids Limited or Oak Hill. I am talking about the companies that supply thousands of plants to the supermarket chains. I know there are some growers in Hawaii and Asia, but I wonder if there are any in the US? 

Does anyone know?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 15, 2007)

Orchid Zone in California. Others I'm sure. Tweford, or do they just do cloning?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

This is one that I found. It is huuuuuuge. I would like to take a tour of a place like this.

http://www.matsuinursery.net/


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 15, 2007)

there is one in British Columbia, Canada that does mostly phals.... I see that our supermarket phals are coming mostly from there


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> This is one that I found. It is huuuuuuge. I would like to take a tour of a place like this.
> 
> http://www.matsuinursery.net/



That is truly absurd. Hundreds and hundreds of greenhouses?!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 15, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> there is one in British Columbia, Canada that does mostly phals.... I see that our supermarket phals are coming mostly from there



There are actually 2, both owned by Taiwanese. Their phals are EVERYWHERE! :rollhappy:


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> This is one that I found. It is huuuuuuge. I would like to take a tour of a place like this.
> 
> http://www.matsuinursery.net/



What an interesting site. I must have spent more than a hour going through the various pages. 

Thanks for giving us this interesting site. I loved it and bookmarked it.

Thanks again


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.kerrys.com/


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not sure who survived the huricanes that went through Homestead Fl several years ago, but that's where some of the US monster growers were. 

American Mercantile was there. Acres and acres of dendrobiums under roof.

That was also the core area for much of the US tropical aquarium fish breeders.


----------



## LWSIS (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow-Matsui Nurseries-Unbelieveable. I had no idea that they sold to Trader Joe's. While vacationing in San Francisco last summer, I stopped into a Trader Joe and was very impressed with their orchid sales section-must have had a minimum of 150 plants to sell-many varieties. How come Trader Joe's in Long Island carries so few of their orchids?


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2007)

i didnt even know trade joes sold orchids


----------



## dave b (Apr 15, 2007)

LWSIS said:


> Wow-Matsui Nurseries-Unbelieveable. I had no idea that they sold to Trader Joe's. While vacationing in San Francisco last summer, I stopped into a Trader Joe and was very impressed with their orchid sales section-must have had a minimum of 150 plants to sell-many varieties. How come Trader Joe's in Long Island carries so few of their orchids?



There is a Trader Joes here in Dayton ohio that carries orchids from time to time. last time i checked, they were tagged for a place out of Florida, Worldwide Orchids. As it was explained to me, this place was started by 2 guys. One of which may have come from one of those big out fits in the north central US (Hauserman's??). They produce tons of orchids, mostly stuff that can be cloned by meristem culture for mass production. When its done blooming, they could care less if you throw it away, and just buy another bloomer.

There is a big outfit in Canada, and Taiwan Sugar Co. is another big one (not in US)


----------



## Rick Barry (Apr 17, 2007)

Matsui is the world's largest distributor of orchids. Most of what they sell is unidentified, but the Paph grower, Glen, can ID all of his plants. You can arrange for a tour, but they aren't generally open to the public. Anyone can browse their sales area, since they don't check ID's at the door. As you can imagine, the sales area is a total madhouse!

Rick


----------

